# Forum Problem or me?



## autumnwillow (May 14, 2016)

Hmm.
Am I being filtered or something for some very odd reason?

I am using a different IP rather than my own now and it seems that I could browse and posts freely.
When using my own IP address. I get 406/404 pages when replying to messages and posts.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 14, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Hmm.
> Am I being filtered or something for some very odd reason?
> 
> I am using a different IP rather than my own now and it seems that I could browse and posts freely.
> When using my own IP address. I get 406/404 pages when replying to messages and posts.



There are 2 threads in regards to thus issue.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=23883
Jon says changing your board layout to prosilver alleviates the dilemma.

Hope this helps.
Topher


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 14, 2016)

It's not just you. Read through 404, Fix for people who can't post., and pm not working.

Dave


----------



## autumnwillow (May 14, 2016)

Now I can't connect using my home dsl. I'm using my mobile Internet now.


----------



## autumnwillow (May 14, 2016)

Post test. Sorry!


----------



## autumnwillow (May 14, 2016)

That worked.

I think I remember changing the timezone before any of these happened.

Now I switched to the prosilver and it worked but I prefer the original one so I switched again. Seems ok.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 14, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Now I can't connect using my home dsl. I'm using my mobile Internet now.



I would freak out if i couldn't get online to read the forum.

Thats why i have Hokes book saved on all of my electronic devices and about 500 bookmarks saved offline... Never know when a storm is going to come through here and destroy EVERYthing.. Kindof like last night

Those threads that Dave linked have some great replies by Tzoax and Grelko and Jon that could possibly help you.

I dont think ive read anything about dsl connectivity in particular.

Good luck!

Toph


----------



## autumnwillow (May 14, 2016)

Hmmm. I can post here but not in other sections.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 14, 2016)

Try subsilver2 and see if it helps.

Dave


----------



## autumnwillow (May 14, 2016)

Tried that. I can't reply in Chemical Processes section.


----------



## Geo (May 14, 2016)

Did you try deleting board cookies? Look on the bottom of any page and the link says " Delete all board cookies ".


----------



## autumnwillow (May 15, 2016)

Okay. I found the bug.

If you type in the percentange sign you will get the error message.
If you changed your timezone to something that does not support DST and you leave DST on you will get errors.


----------

